# Refused PR - Can i apply again straight away?



## ALT (Feb 23, 2012)

I applied for permanent residence from UK to Canada last year, and have just received email stating have been refused due to not enough information details on my job for which i have used on the NOC list.

Can i apply right away again, but with sufficient job duties from my employer that should go through? Now we know what information to put?
Have looked at the NOC list, and can list everything on there which i have done.

Has anyone been in this position and reapplied?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

I had a quick google and couldn't find anything stating what you are asking.

Read that this is quite a common refusal though and a high percent of refusals are due to insufficient details regarding noc. 

I shouldn't see why you can't reapply, but hopefully someone else will be able to help you


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can reapply, that's no problem. But you will have to pay the fees again.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Perhaps..... you didn't make yourself 100% clear - reading through your post I see several missing words and punctuation mistakes. People from the UK have got into the habit of 'text speak' for their more formal documents and applications, and it actually appears as somewhat illiterate to people who are reading applications and trying to ascertain if this person _iswho and what they claim to be. 
My best advice to you would be - get someone to proof read your application - preferably someone from the education, law, or civil service sector, and make sure that it reads as well as possible. Remember, they want to see if you have had your 12 years formal education, etc and you need to make sure that the man applying matches the qualifications!_


----------



## ALT (Feb 23, 2012)

I was refused due to not giving enough information regarding my position in my current job role, i didnt give sufficient duties and details. 

I dont feel it had anything to do with my missing words and punctuation, as my job specifications was written by my manager not myself.

thank you for your replies.

I have filled all my paperwork in again and we are hoping to apply again next week.


----------

